# Silverado Build-Up



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would like to clear something up before I get started on here. PHatmitsu has brought to my attention that a member here has ripped multiple people off using my models and diorama to do so. Phatmitsu helped me clear everything up but I am still very bothered that this happened. So if you think I am him I am not, I just dont want this thread to turn into a flame fest for someone else who impersonated me.

OK onto the details of this build as I am tuning you guys in kind of late here. The build was meant to be a remake of ym old silverado I did as the frame I did was non-existent and I wanted to do my all time favorite truck up right. This consists of a full custom frame with the front tubular control arms, rear set up with a triangulated four link custom notch and frame work, as well as air ride to finish everything off. The motor will be the stock V8 that came with the kit. Bodywise I have done the Escalade front clip, Escalade third brake light, old school caddy tails, fully shaved the box, frenched plate, fully shaved cab, and a bed cover. Interior has gone under a traditional body drop and received a custom center console, custom dash et up, four bucket seats, and some billet goodies here and there. Here are some pics in primer and how it sits now awaiting polishing. If anyone wants some build up pics Ill dig through my photbucket and find them for you. Lemme know what you think!!!

Heres some mock up pics of it in primer before I made the initial post, found them on my cell phone haha.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Heres some more shots I forgot to post


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome to LIL nice truck


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

more more more welcome 2 lil homie anymore of the inner part of the bed?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice truck homie, and welcome 2 layitlow .


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

nice truck Homie...


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice Silverado, I am wondering if you made the caddy tail lights or are they in a model? I am wanting to put some in my 1999 Chevy Tahoe model.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Heres some shots of the inside of the bed, spent a lot of time making sure this was all up to par. The taillights I picked up from NNL East at a vendor he made resin casts of them in clear red plastic, look very nice and am very pleased with them.










heres a better pic of the interior, you can see the center console better as well










I have a ton of pics from the build up on my photobucket you are more then welcome to take a look at here

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...erado/?start=20


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice lookin truck homie


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good sidewayz r u gonna do 2 tone or anything like the first time or just blue?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Can I see pix of the front suspension?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2008, 06:25 AM~10207819
> *Can I see pix of the front suspension?
> *


X2


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was thinking about two toning the bottom a metallic orange but I think I am leaving this one all blue, keep it clean and simple. I saw an older fullsize in a truckin mag that was all blue and laid out and that was my inspiration for this one. When I build my older fullsize I dont know what color Im going to do it but this one will be all blue. Check my photobucket I am in class so its tough for me to be going through pics but all I got in finished shots are those I posted. I just mounted the airbags before class so I will be trying to get some better finished shots when I get out. Thanks for all the kind words guys this forum is way more responsive to builds like these then my other forums. Then again you guys are mostly all lowriders haha makes me miss mine


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 20 2008, 08:28 AM~10208929
> *I was thinking about two toning the bottom a metallic orange but I think I am leaving this one all blue, keep it clean and simple. I saw an older fullsize in a truckin mag that was all blue and laid out and that was my inspiration for this one. When I build my older fullsize I dont know what color Im going to do it but this one will be all blue. Check my photobucket I am in class so its tough for me to be going through pics but all I got in finished shots are those I posted. I just mounted the airbags before class so I will be trying to get some better finished shots when I get out. Thanks for all the kind words guys this forum is way more responsive to builds like these then my other forums. Then again you guys are mostly all lowriders haha makes me miss mine
> *


check you PMs


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn homie those r sum serious truckz!!!! WELCOME to Lay It Low!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome to lil 
and i like thees pics 









sweet truck i wana see the rat rod in the backround


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I really like that pic too. While I was photographing that one I got an idea to make a daily dragger out of one of my older style silverados so I am looking forward to that build. The rat rod was some old caddy body I shorten, created my own roof and everything. That project is to be a completely one off scratchbuild model including the body! That one I have had little motivation for but I am getting some ideas and carisle is right around the corner so Im sure Ill be itching to do some more!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Trucks are sick....keep posting and keep building....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work on that truck!!! Keep it up.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Trucks are sick bro welcome to LIL


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well I was looking through some old pictures and stumbled open a few of my old blazer, got me motivated so I decided to go work on the silverado again haha. I used to have a 2004 4wd blazer with a 6 inch drop all around and another inch or so with the wheels/tires. So about a 7 inch drop all around about 8 in the front due to the tortion keys finally settling. Loved this truck it turned so many heads. Right when it was about to go into teh paint shop I got jumped a week before x-mas, not this years, but last, as i was mistaken for someone else. Few days later truck got rearended by the same people. Decided its time to part with it. didnt want to and I miss it everyday but I was better off  

Mine was the white one though both are 4wd, lowest 4wds on Long Island  



















and the paint work that was done to my boys truck just before he sold it



















these shots were taken back when we were a part of Vertically Challenged. Since then we have left VC and are moving on. I also drive a 2004 Focus ZX3. Had one before the blazer and crashed it, decided to get another and pick up where I left off. Anyway onto the model lol

Blackwashed a lot of the parts tonight, first time ever doing this and I have to say I am very pleased with the look, toned down teh chrome quite a bit and got rid of tht toyish look to the build. Also did some more frame paint work and lined the windows. Discovered that the windsheild I had tucked away so safely is now damaged. There is a crack that looks like a scale rock chip. If only this could have happened to my focus windsheild haha. On another note I finally did a full mock up and I am really liking the way this truck is turning out!!!









































































Does anyone have a replacement windsheild for me!?!? or can offer a way of fixing this though I think its garbage


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick! :0


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10211645
> *sick!  :0
> *


*X2*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that is clean bro, great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 20 2008, 10:34 AM~10214104
> *that is clean bro, great work :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats for all the kind words guys. Just found a switch box that will be going in the interior, did some more black washing andtest fitting everything fits thank god!!! Now Im polishing out the body, just got done with the bed coer adn hood, not perfect but Im definetly satisfied. Needs to be wet sanded but I dont wanna mess anything up lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Check this out on how to fix that windshield
http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/14


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Its an actual crack through the window, no scrathces as I kept it protected real good. Im just going to live with it I guess. Just finsihed thew hole body, and its like glass I love it. Ill snap some outdoor pics in a bit.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

oh the little crack in the left corner?? Thats the only spot i see that looks like it might be cracked..
It looks like when you paint the surround(frosted area) it will prob hide the crack. If not you can prob put a little bit of paint on the outside of the frosted area so theres black on both side and it will for sure hide it..


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually the crack is just the left of the flash, looks like a scale rock chip lol Small but still there. Im just going to live with it, heres teh body pics as promised!!!


















































































The camera picked up the small amount of orange peel and really magnified it. The body is not that textured I can assure you of that, it isnt smooth as glass but pretty damn smooth, looks wayyy better in person. As far as more progress goes added my switch box made some little cups for teh cup holders, painted the valves on the tank and fuel cell, moutned headlight buckets and grill, mounted windows, mounted taillights, just waiting for all the glue to cure and Ill be digging back into this. You guys really got me motivated and help me keep on going with this!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good!!! What color blue is that?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

X2 
and how does the chassie look like all put togther ?


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

The color is called "Midnight Blue" from Sinful Colors, a nail plish purchased at the local walgreens. I got a lot more together tonight, wired the air tank fully and installed wired the fuel cell and installed, fixed my problem with my headlight buckets which was an oversight, got the hood fitted, got the headlight lenses in, mounted rear brakes and rear wheels to the chassis. I have to say with the frame work and all the wires from the tanks and what not the bed looks amazing and I am very pleased with this build. Hoping to wrap things up tonight just need to find myself a display case to keep this one dust free, if I cant find one it will have to wait till tomorrow. I will snap some more pics later but now I am going out for the display case and chilling with the girly since I have been working on this literally all day hahaha


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Kick ass work G!!! looks great!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good wish my paintjobs came out that nice


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 04:04 PM~9292756
> *Well... Here is the replica of my 1:1... A 2000 Silverado w/ 22's and a Escalade front. Soon to finish my lambo's on it!
> 
> 
> ...


those ^^^ are builds of _*sidewayzs15*_'s PHOTOBUCKET




















Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm . . . . . .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Go read the scammer topic.. this has already been talked about...


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea he really screwed me over, thankfully a helpful member here helped alert me of this and clear my name and get everything all sorted out. I am not stealing peoples builds. Matter of fact I did that front end swap and cut teh doors out on that truck for him when I was out west visiting some people..... Fucker is shady and two faced. 

Update on the silverado now!!! Got a lot fo teh truck together and I am LOVING it!!!! The firewall needed to be modified because it was holding the ride height up but I got it all squared away now. Truck looks amazing just needs some final details here and there and I need to pop the inteior tub out once again to clean the inside of the windows, just cant win with these things lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

koo..l i like the rear roof light


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 20 2008, 04:31 PM~10216371
> *Actually the crack is just the left of the flash, looks like a scale rock chip lol Small but still there. Im just going to live with it, heres teh body pics as promised!!!
> 
> 
> ...


sick silverado this color looks alot like the duplicolor intense blue peral i used on a couple of my silverados and a blazer








the tailgate to one of my silverados
















my lowrider silverado my first ever custom


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow that color is really close to mine, wish I knew would of been easier then fucking around and getting high off all this nail polish.... or would it? hahah


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Truck is finally done!!! Just need to wait for my radiator cover and the hinges I painted to dry and this one will be all wrapped up. I really like the way this build came out, now I just need to find a case to keep it dust free until the show haha. Ill post some pics from my cell phone in a bit just need to fid my damn cable...


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Found it was hiding under my desk haha here you go guys! Ill get some better pictures tonight under some good lighting once I get the last few peices on. Sorry for the shitty quality...










Custom scratchbuild air cleaner FTW!! ^^^^










Looking really clean and tidy, just like a lowrider should


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> Actually the crack is just the left of the flash, looks like a scale rock chip lol Small but still there. Im just going to live with it, heres teh body pics as promised!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks killer man..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Honestly, one of the cleanest fullsizes I've seen.

Good job.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea I did the Escalade third brake brake on this, thought it would be a nice change of pace. Thanks for the compliments guys! Off to see the girly now so Ill update you guys later tonight when I get back!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

are those new york platess ? that is fukin clean broooo dammmmmmm


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out sick as fuck sidewayz u gonna finish that s10 now or u got somethin else in mind?


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

okay its official im jealous!!!! lmfao my lowered silverado will never look that good


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Not good when i like your build bette than i like my own. Very nice work.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!!! Actually Jake I got something else in the works which will hopefully sit right next to the silverado. Im doing a silverado front clip swap onto my caddy. Swapped out the clip awhile back and now that the Silverado is done I can get the suburban/tahoe banged out. Not going crazy on that though most likely just a clip swap and a mild drop as I dont want this one slammed, it might be my tow pig for the silverado haha Sorry I didnt get a chance to snap some better pics of this tonight, Imma clean up my diorama and get some pics in there for you guys!


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

That is one of the sweetest Silverados I have seen. 


I'm doing a 99 Tahoe conversion on an Escalade but it isn't just the Silverado clip, its basically all Silverado except the roof and part of the doors. I will post pics of it if you want to see it.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea PM me some pics so we ca keep this topic on topic or make a build up thread woudl love to see it!!!


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Finally all tied up guys and I have to say I am quite upset on how fast and painless assembly was, and I am upset this project is done. Some last minute details on this one with be the scratchbuilt intake, the hood prob, radiator cover, and the license plate, which by the way is a NY plate as I am from NY  Really explored a lot of new mediums and tried a lot of detail work I normally would have never done. Now I have to push myself on my new 1 off build :biggrin: I winded up taking 51 pictures of the damn thing, half inside half outside but all of them came out good. Im only posting a few and you can check out the other ones on my photobucket here http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...ip%20Silverado/ 

Really looking to get some feedback on this as now it is done and I want to be able to better myself on my next build!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very impressive G!!! That build is clean and probably one of the best I've seen in a while!!! Great work..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks great homie hope if i ever finish any they look this good


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Youll finish one one day bro, you almost finished that green and orange two tone one haha


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 22 2008, 10:12 PM~10232527
> *Youll finish one one day bro, you almost finished that green and orange two tone one haha
> *


lmfao yea i came close ive finished about 7-8 since 05 and started about 75-80 projects lmao if i could ever get time to do some sanding and painting i should finish my sonoma and dodge dually soon


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea get on that shit, Im going to try to bang out 2 more in 3 weeks lol No promises though, depends on how extreme I go with this Tahoe, I want it to be a quick clean build but you never know when inspiration will strike haha.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 21 2008, 02:06 PM~10224054
> *Found it was hiding under my desk haha here you go guys! Ill get some better pictures tonight under some good lighting once I get the last few peices on. Sorry for the shitty quality...
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS, you know you can always add a dule muffler, paint the under chassie of the truck like in the rear, and open the doors, not saying the truck aint bad ass right now its better alot of the cars iv buld , its just to keep you going on the truck ...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damn that thing is nice.


----------



## Scottyo (Mar 16, 2008)

man this looks tight, really wanna try it.

how much difficulty was it to do the swap. I have both kits next to me now, the hoods seem to be pretty close, the only thing that worrys me is the "bubble" above the wheel well on the escalade, that will take a bit of sanding i reckon.

would you mind giving me a rough idea of where abouts you made the cut for the clip swap?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

well i did one an all i did was cut off both front at the door jambs and switch


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sideways this is one of the nicest builds of a full size that i have ssen in awhile!! 1 thing!!! paint the bottom of the bed bro, this build is off the hook and will be complete once you paint that!!! you have some nice detail under the truck to leave that go!!! awesome build bro!!


----------

